# John Deere Introduces 5603 And 5625 Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like they upped the hp on both of these series tractor lines again. Kewl! :thumbsup: 

JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES 5603 AND 5625 TRACTORS  

LENEXA, KS (January 08, 2007) — Adding to an already extensive line of utility tractors, John Deere introduces the new 5603 and 5625 Tractors, both rated at 99 engine horsepower. 

"We've done extensive customer research and these two economical tractors meet the needs of operators who want a higher horsepower utility tractor to do heavy-duty chores around the farm, ranch, or worksite," says Mike Alvin, division manager, John Deere Commercial Products. "These tractors can be ordered with different packages in tailored configurations to match a customer's operational needs." 

John Deere 5603 Tractor




The 5603 Tractor comes standard with a 12/12 PowrReverserTM transmission, a rear selective control valve (SCV), Mechanical Front Wheel Drive (MFWD) axle, 540 Economy PTO, and a spacious cab. 

"Several optional features on the 5603 Tractor include mid-mount SCVs for loader work, factory installed loaders, and two different tire options," explains Alvin. "We now have an economical solution for those customers requesting a higher horsepower, value-priced tractor." 

John Deere 5625 Tractor




The 5625 Tractor is an addition to the popular 5025 Series Tractors and has many options to provide maximum versatility for a wide variety of tasks. The tractors are highly customizable and are offered in 15 different MFWD configurations. 

"Optional features on the 5625 include several transmission configurations, electrohydraulic (EH) MFWD engagement, and triple mid-mount and rear SCVs," says Alvin. "EH hitch controls, several tire options, and many platform combinations, can also be ordered, including a highly featured cab with an air ride seat." 

The 5603 and 5625 Tractors will be available in March 2007. For more information, visit our Web site at www.JohnDeere.com/Ag or visit your local John Deere dealer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish they would up the hp rating on the 5005 series tractor too. Sure would be nice to have this kind of hp range in the economy 4WD tractors.


----------

